# A "House-Goat" - Just Kidding! ;)



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's little Leona relaxing on the couch. She's too funny! I only let her in w/ me for a few minutes while making her bottle and sometimes let her stay a little longer after eating, if I have the time to hold her. She loves snuggling after her bottle.









"Snooty" Leona


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh she is pretty. I want a doe that color


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She looks so comfy! How can you kick her out? lol :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's so cute! I have my little bottle baby and i'll let her in the house every once in awhile and she'll just curl up on the couch and take a nap...it's so cute!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Too Cute!! She's not "spoiled" is she :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh no, you're creating a monster! I have one I spoiled bad like that too and now she expects special treatment. She's such a brat! Course with her personality it really does make her challenging sometimes to deal with. Hope your girl doesn't turn out like that. She sure is cute!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh no, I refuse to make another spoiled brat, we have one too many of those!! I don't do it very often, only as a special treat. My siblings, when they feed, always feed her outside. Yesterday we took her with us to get the new doe and so she got spoiled that day and thinks she can be w/ us all the time. She's stayed outside all day today though, so she'll get used to being w/ the goats again.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So you mean that we are not supposed to have house goats??? :shocked: 

So when they are 2 1/2 weeks old and still live in the house most of the time that is wrong??? Ut - Oh I am in T-R-O-U-B-L-E!!! i am just to scared to put him in the pen with the horses because he is not scared of anything and almost got stomped the one time he did get in there! LOL!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL We've had several(ok maybe 20) house babies so I know how spoiled they get :slapfloor:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

capriola-nd said:


> Oh no, I refuse to make another spoiled brat, we have one too many of those!!


Oh so I'm not alone?!?! Hahaha I have too many brats in the barn. Should name some of them brat or with brat in the name.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh how cute maybe someone should invent goat diapers so we can bring them in more often


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

A gal in our area did make some "goat diapers". I meant to buy one or two but forgot about it. 

I love bringing goaties in the house but now that we have a little pen to put bottle-babies in then there's no need for them to be in the house except once in a while.  I love bringing her in though, it's fun!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I use people diapers for my bottle babies when they are in the house. I just cut a tail for the females and put it on. Males are a bit tricky though depending on the size. Ive had to put one diaper on normally and then another on like a belly band. Works wonders! and is so easy to clean up.

CJ


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY. She looks right at home. I bet she will be snuggling under the covers soon. :dance:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks like a great TV watching partner!!!  :wink:


----------



## farmgirls (Jul 28, 2008)

This is our newest kid Sara and I sleeping on our couch. She was born in July but we still took her inside. Our exscuse? She was a single kid and the lows were getting down to 60 degrees. :wink: :roll: All of our kids come in the house. :greengrin: 
~Bethany~


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Cute picture Bethany. You both look very comfy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is cute Bethany.....I've not had to bring kids into the house .....yet! :wink:


----------

